# 1967 GTO Hood Latch Assembly



## nevermind8285 (Nov 2, 2008)

My 67 GTO's hood lines up like it should to the car's body but will not latch down all the way. It will move up and down freely about one inch. I bought a hood latch assembly from OPGI.com but it feels like there is something missing. Is there an Internet link that anyone knows of that can tell me all I need to know about this or any website you would suggest that I can reference about any of my troubleshooting for my car? And what about literature, what is the best book or shop manual I can get my hands on to help me restore my car? Any help you could offer would be appreciated! Thanx


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you may need to adjust the hood bumper bolts- these are located on the radiator support assembly on either side just before the fender- if these are stripped out or need new rubber that can definately cause the play in the hood- this website is pretty good for info there seems to be alot of knowledgeable people here- I would suggest Pontiac GTO Restoration guide by Paul Zazarine & Chuck Roberts- you can buy it on ebay


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

In looking at the picture you uploaded it appears the hood is not flush in the front or rear. The first adjustment should be to the rear of the hood to get it flush with the cowl panel and fenders. There are 2 ways to lower the rear part; loosen the side bolts that attach to the fenders and lower the hood hendges, if they will not adjust try placing washers in between the hood hendge and the hood on the front bolt the attaches the hendge to the hood. If you have to add washers that is a sign that you may need new hendges.

On the front you have a hood latch with a spring, in the frame of the hood there is a threaded flat washer that the hood latch bolt fastens to, On the other side of the hood frame is a nut that is above the spring. Loosen this nut and screw the latch bolt into the threaded flat washer. It you go too far the hood will not latch, if you don't go far enough you will have the problem you are having now.


----------

